# Voicemail symbol won't go away



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Totally stock and my voicemail inbox is empty but the phone keeps reporting that there is one. Anyone else run into this? If so how did you fix it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a feature! Not a bug!
... just kidding.
It just needs to get its first message and then it will clear its self.
Call yourself from another phone and leave a message. Go to voicemail from your G3 and play back your message and delete. Then it will go away.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the same thing on my SMS icon. I have a friend who has a samsung galaxy(the first one) and it does the same to her too so I'm thinking it's something to do with samsung's design.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I have the same thing on my SMS icon. I have a friend who has a samsung galaxy(the first one) and it does the same to her too so I'm thinking it's something to do with samsung's design.


No, the voicemail thing is a T-Mobile thing.

For SMS, that's probably unrelated. However, I have seen it sometimes happen if you don't click on the message itself - depends on your SMS app. Click on the notification and then click on the SMS message and it should go away.


----------

